# إعراب: يحضر قادة عرب وغربيين



## licinio

قرأت هذه الجملة في مقال على الانترنت وفجأت بالكلمة المعلمة
ومن المنتظر ان يحضر قادة عرب *وغربيين *القمة الثانية

لماذا ليست *غربيون *بحيث أنها فاعل في الجملة ؟


----------



## WadiH

هي غربيون إذا قلنا أنها صفة لقادة حيث أن قادة فاعل مرفوع
ولكن يمكن أن تكون غربيين إذا اعتبرناها تمييزاً
لكن عندها يجب أن نقول قادة عرباً وغربيين


----------



## licinio

شكرا لك. واضح جدا


----------



## abdulwahid

الصواب والله أعلم أن كلمة قادة مضاف وعرب مضاف إليه مجرور وكلمة غربيين معطوفة على كلمة عرب المجرورة فهي مجرورة كذلك
أي أن يحضر قادة عرب وقادة غربيين


----------



## إسكندراني

أخي عبد الواحد أستبعد اقتراحك (رغم صوابه اللغوي) لأن من الغريب جدًا أن يقول أحدهم مثل هذا
والأرجح أنه خطأ نحوي


----------



## BEKKAR HEDDI

السلام عليكم 
نعم الجملة تتضمن خطأ نحويا واضحا وهذا ليس غربيا على لغة النت والصحافة بصفة عامة 
شكرا لكم


----------



## abdulwahid

ما هو الخطأ الواضح؟
من جهة نحوية لا يستبعد أن تكون العلاقة بين قادة وغربيين من باب إضافة الشيء إلى صفته


----------



## cherine

الخطأ الواضح هو في أن كلمة غربيين منصوبة أو مجرورة بعد حرف عطف يلي كلمة مرفوعة.
بعبارة أخرى: أظن أنه من الواضح أن عرب هي نعت مرفوع لكلمة "قادة" التي هي أيضًا مرفوعة لأنها فاعل. كلمة عرب نعت مرفوع، تلاها حرف عطف، وبالتالي يجب أن تكون الكلمة المعطوفة هي أيضًا مرفوعة.
واللا إيه؟

تعديل: فهمت متأخرةً قصدك. أنت تعني أن العبارة هي قادةُ عربٍ وغربيين، أليس كذلك؟ طبعًا من الناحية النحوية هذا الكلام سليم، لكن أظن أن الجملة ستبدو في هذه الحالة، ربما لاختلاف صيغة الجمع (أقصد أنه لو كانت قادةُ عربٍ وعَجَمٍ لكانت استساغتها أسهل). لكني أظن أن العبارة قادةٌ عربٌ، وأن غربيين خطأ مثل كثير من الأخطاء الشائعة في الكتابة الصحفية المعاصرة.

​


----------



## abdulwahid

نعم كلمة غربيين مجرورة ويمكن القول بأنها معطوفة على كلمة عرب المجرورة بالإضافة
فكلمة عرب إما نعت مرفوع أو مضاف إليه مجرور وإذا قلنا إنها مجرورة فلا اشكال في الجملة


----------



## thelastchoice

أخي عبدالواحد رغم صحة الجملة التي ذكرتها (*قادةُ عربٍ و غربيين*)إلا أن أسلوب الصحافة ركيك لا يرقى إلى هذا المستوى و الأرجح من واقع خبرتي بالشبكة والصحافة أنه خطأ كما ذكر الأحبة.


----------



## abdulwahid

جزاكم الله خيرا أنتم لا شك أدرى مني في ما يتعلق بكتابة العربية ولا أريد أن أناقش نية الكاتب أو علمه بالنحو غير أنني ذكرت أن الكلام صحيح من منظور لغوي


----------



## Jawaher

كتب الوزارة في بعض الدول العربية توجد بها اخطاء نحوية وإملائية ومطبعية ولا احد يراجع فما بالكم بالاعلام


----------



## TheRiLi

licinio said:


> [...] وفجأت [...]


هل نقول فوجئت أم فجأت ؟ ،، لأنني أعلم أننا نقول : فاجأئني و فاجأتني ، كما نقول : فجأتُ و فجأتك ..
بالنسبة للإعراب فأنا كنت أعتقد أنها : قادةُ عربٍ وغربيين ، لكنه مستبعد :/

​





cherine said:


> [...] (أقصد أنه لو كانت قادةُ عربٍ وعَجَمٍ لكانت استساغتها أسهل). [...] الكتابة الصحفية المعاصرة.​



قد يعتقد البعض أن كلمة عجم، ليست لطيفة أو ربما تكون سباباً
أشيد برأيك ، فأنا لم تعجبني أصلا فكرة : عرب وغربيين، لأنه أصلا عند العرب، لا ينسب الإنسان لموقعه في الخريطة ولكن لموطنه أو لسانه، والله أعلم​


----------

